# Any Coyotes Shot in MN this winter?



## upnorthMN (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone in MN has had much luck yet this year?!


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I hit 11 what used to be prime spots around home this full moon didn't hear or see anything,only cut one set of old tracks. In-laws run hounds and were out all morning the other day after fresh snow and never found a track to work. They will start moving more but the numbers are way down (especially fox) around these parts. From what I'm gathering we may have to go towards the cities to get into the numbers uke: !! I'll be hunting north of Audabon next moon,have a buddy that just moved there. Good luck!


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

Furgittr,

Come to Swift County...there are plenty of Coyotes here...and lots of fox too, hunting permisssion is easy to get also, as farmers hate them and like to have them shot...There was a predator hunt this past weekend and two of the 4 man teams that entered the hunt each got 4 in a day. There will be another hunt in February. For information, call the Prairie Pub in Clontarf, MN as they are the sponsor/hosting location.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I am born and raised in stevens county. I know my dad and brother are shooting alot of yotes and fox! I gotta couple over christmas, I was impressed with the increase in numbers this year


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

I am glad SOMEONE was impressed by the increase of population...I sure am not, I would be very happy if I never heard or saw a coyote in the area...come and shoot em all... :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

HIGH BRASS

Can I ask why you never want to see or hear a coyote again? Do you have livestock? If so, what kind of losses or damage are you seeing due to coyotes. Let us know, it would be interesting to hear.


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

Just my opinion but I think they take too many pheasants and deer...


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Typical Misconception :eyeroll:

Coyotes do take more deer than I would like!! When it comes to pheasants there are recent studys that show coyotes help pheasant population. Coyotes will kill of fox, raccoons, skunks and anyother prey that kill pheants and especially there eggs. I am not saying that a coyote won't eat a pheasant!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Levi is right. Coyotes will actually help the bird nesting success rate.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

+2 on Levis comment. If you are a big upland game hunter you are better off to shoot the fox and leave a coyote or two. The coyotes will keep the fox out.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not up on it, but that makes since to me too. Get rid of the egg eaters and the fox. The 'yotes would be helpful to the upland bird population.
Just my opinion,
Dan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> +2 on Levis comment. If you are a big upland game hunter you are better off to shoot the fox and leave a coyote or two. The coyotes will keep the fox, possum, raccoon, ferral cats, skunks and all other small egg eatn' critters out.


Fixed it for ya :wink:


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

OK, Maybe I am misinformed...We have plenty of fox and opossum arounf here too though...come and shoot them bird eatin [email protected] :evil:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Where in MN are you? I was unaware that there were opposum in MN.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmm. I thought there was opossums everywhere. 
Dan


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

I am in Western MN. We have Oppossums come into town a few times a year and out in the country we shoot a few a year. Supposedly, they are deadly to horses...not sure how, but I do not take any chances around my pasture. If I see them, they die. I am told that they have came to this part of the country on the trains that come up from the south, but not sure about that. I grew up around Mille Lacs Lake and we sure never had them around there...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

+1 on the possums in MN. I saw my first possum about 7 years ago and now they're pretty thick. I probly see one a week, either dead on the road or alive on the road.


----------



## upnorthMN (Dec 9, 2007)

I live in Northern MN, 10 miles from the Canadian border and cant say that I have seen opossums here either....ever :-?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys,

Down here in southeast mn we got possums fairly thick. Its not unusually to see them on the side of the road or in the road ditches dead or alive. Being egg-eaters, when we come accross them, generally they get a .22 cal sleeping pill or a tire iron.

Take it easy,

Jaybic


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Levi is right. Coyotes will actually help the bird nesting success rate.


I just have to correct this. Coyotes do NOT help the nesting success of birds. They do help the nesting success of birds by eating or killing worse predators as has been mentioned. (that doesn't make any sense but I mean it's not like they protect the birds but rather just are hard on other predators) But, don't kid yourselves, coyotes eat a lot of pheasants. But, they typically eat adults and not the nests like a skunk. But, if the coyote eats the hen off a nest, that's the same as eating the entire nest.

And, it appears that our minnesota coyotes eat way more deer than people think. Just go to a place where there are lots of coyotes and ask the locals how many twin fawns they see. Most of the time the fawns are very low in numbers and twins are almost absent when they should be plentiful.


----------

